

DotCloud Acquires Duostack - franze
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/dotcloud-acquires-duostack-expands-footprint-paas-market-further-one-platform-any-stack-1518315.htm?utm_source=Duostack+Beta+Users&utm_campaign=15ab8a0446-Duostack_Announcement_with_DotCloud5_24_2011&utm_medium=email

======
calloc
More discussion regarding the acquisition can be found over at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2580098>

